# its going better every day , had a great morning! ( grafic pic 's )



## kenny243 (Aug 1, 2015)

went out this morning for another mooch

took them with tbg double 25m straight , ammo hexnut m10

pigeon's around 10 yards and the duck was 15 yards +

pigeon's where head shots and the duck was a neck shot


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

good shooting.


----------



## kenny243 (Aug 1, 2015)

thanks mate


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

With a plain fork? Nice!


----------



## kenny243 (Aug 1, 2015)

jep , just with a plain fork .

is there so much diference between a plain fork and a plywood or so ?


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Id say for me it would be a challenge because i shoot boardcuts better. i was thinking about making one on the fly and harvesting a big jackrabbit one of these day but i need more pratice with them


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Awesome.

I don't know where Belgie is . . . Belgium I'm guessing? The pigeons look very similar to our domestic pigeons here in the U.S.A.

Were these city pigeons or were they more rural? Pigeons are an on-going interest of mine.

Just curious.


----------



## kenny243 (Aug 1, 2015)

hi mate

first belgie indeed is Belgium

these were wild city pigeons , and they look the same as domestic pigeons here in Belgium to

i love to hunt pigeons myself , these ones and the ( wood pigeons )

and i got a couple of ducks in the past two weeks or so ,


----------



## kenny243 (Aug 1, 2015)

i keep looking at these pic's and im still suprised how much damage these hex nut make !

the pigeons , wel the pic's say it all i gues

and the duck , man no wonder it was almost an instand death ! i cleaned it this afternoon and its neck was shot in two !!! his head just hang on because of the skin

never shot something else then hex nuts , so is there much difference in hex nuts , lead round , lead beans , steel ?

like to hear some opinions ?


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Have never used hex nuts as ammo. Mainly because I always figured that round steel or lead will fly more true and accurate. And accuracy is important to me when hunting. But after seeing the success you're having, I may have to give them a try.

Its certainly evident those sharp edges do some serious damage!


----------



## kenny243 (Aug 1, 2015)

i really regret that i did not took pic from the duck's neck

shot in two and the hex nut was still in

last week i had a duck and i just thought it scul was crackt open , but wen i took a better look i notice that the hex nut was stuck in his head !!!

from the next one im taking pic's !!!

i just started shooting hex nuts because i can just buy some , ( 7.5 euro for 200 pc )

first i shot m8 but i dont find it has the punch i wanted it to have

then i started to shoot the m10's and they do fine

accuracy speaking , i shoot at a 2 inch round from 15 yards and hit it abbout 7-8 times out of 10

and i am shooting slingshots for a good month now ,


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I find hex nuts to shoot just as straight at 15 yds anyway. I am using 1/2 hex's which are huge. the 1/2 inch is the hole measurment. They weight 10 grams, I fire them from my FlippinOut Peerless banded with Double latex tourniquet bands. The Peerless has a nice big fork gap. The half inchers will stop a bunny in its tracks with that set up and it doesnt to be a head shot. It will also totally crush a hard to kill squirrel's skull


----------



## kenny243 (Aug 1, 2015)

the m10 hex nuts i shoot are 10grams

my findings are they shoot straight at the distance i shoot( 0-20 yards )

and it seems they have plenty stopping power

at the moment i shoot them with tbg double 25 mm (1inch ) straight , i have a 79cm draw (31.1 inch) and an static lenght from 15.5cm ( 6.2 inch )

and i think i am gonna stick to this

i was shooting tbg double tapered 30mm / 20 mm but they did not lived half as long as the staight i shoot now


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

kenny243 said:


> the m10 hex nuts i shoot are 10grams
> 
> my findings are they shoot straight at the distance i shoot( 0-20 yards )
> 
> ...


Looks like we are on the same page....now if I can just find some pigeons


----------



## kenny243 (Aug 1, 2015)

what bands do you shoot if i may ask ?


----------



## kenny243 (Aug 1, 2015)

what bands do you shoot if i may ask


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I am still finding my way with bandsets, Currently I am shooting these doubled at 6.5 inches with a 33 inch draw http://simple-shot.com/diy/pure-latex-tourniquet-bands/


----------



## kenny243 (Aug 1, 2015)

didnt find what you are looking for in tbg ?

i liked the tbg double tapered 30/20mm , but they did not last so long

so now i'm shooting the 1 inch traight double and this seems to take them down with alot of force ( stopping power ) maybe not the fasted bands i have been shooting but they fire those hex nuts fxxxck hard !!!


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Great shooting 
-Slingshot Shooter


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I Have so TBG and have one hunting slingshot banded with double one inch TBG but the latex seems faster. I love Linatex but it is expensive. I just bought a sheet to make my own bands but am waiting on a jig to cut tapers


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah hex nuts are really good you can smelter lead on the inside and make them heavier.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

The way you are going you won't have to go grocery shopping! Wish I was your neighbor! You might talk me into hunting again.

Hex nuts being hollow weigh less than what they look, they have to be weighed to equate to spherical ammo but if they are fat they won't sail or plane, will fly as straight as any spherical or cylindrical ammo. Thin hexes, however, I found would plane a bit and go off target about 1/3 to 1/2 the time in nice wide curves. I tried some fat hexes I had in my parts bin and was impressed a couple years ago but I can make cut off bar stock (with my band saw cutoff tool) cylindicals much cheaper than buying hexes, at least fat ones. Plenty of game has been taken with hexes. I can't buy fat hexes here in Ecuador, only the cheaper thin standard ones, mine came from USA when I imported my shop stuff.

Excellent shooting...pretty satisfying to chow down on your own slingshot yields, eh?


----------



## kenny243 (Aug 1, 2015)

oh yeah !


----------



## kenny243 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hex Nut 4




__
kenny243


__
Aug 19, 2015


__
1










  








Hex Nut 3




__
kenny243


__
Aug 19, 2015











  








Hex Nut 2




__
kenny243


__
Aug 19, 2015











  








Hex Nut 1




__
kenny243


__
Aug 19, 2015








these are the hex nut's i shoot


----------

